# Bartók, Kodály and Ligeti in a well designed program



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Gulbenkian Orchestra conducted by Lawrence Foster, Mihuela Costea concertmaster.
Pentatone hybrid SACD, cat. no. PTC 5186 360

Bartók - (2)Two Portraits, (4)First Rhapsody.
Kodály - (1)Dances from Galánta, (3)Háry János Suite.
Ligeti -(5) Romanian Concerto

The numbers in parentheses are the order of presentation.

Fine music, excellent program, excellent sound. The orchestra is better than competent, and very well recorded.

If you are not familiar with Bartók's "Two Portraits", I will let them surprise you; the 2nd Portrait may not be what you expect from Bartók. If you _are_ familiar with the 'typical' Ligeti work, the Romanian Concerto will also surprise you. It was not performed until after the demise of the USSR (its folk music elements being taboo), but the composition is from 1951.

The body of this post is copied from my 'blogspot' blog, which is of no consequence (this being the only post it contains).


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for this review, featuring music from two composers I want to get more familiarized with, and a couple less familiar pieces from a composer I am familiar with.


----------

